
ABC vs. AlJazeera Descriptions on YouTube - sricola
https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1119602785987776513
======
bryanrasmussen
I think he means to say that the descriptions are automatically taken from
wikipedia and unsurprisingly the two descriptions have not been written in
exactly the same way. Shame on wikipedia, shame!

